# Old school RF Punch, what are they worth?



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Something like this nd Punch 100, what is a realistic price one should pay for these and what kind of realistic output will they provide?

Thanks!


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Something like this nd Punch 100, what is a realistic price one should pay for these and what kind of realistic output will they provide?
> 
> Thanks!


40- $100-120
100- $140 tops

I recently sold (3) 200's and got a good bit more, but there were also 'xi' or with internal crossover card.

Output should be at least 125% of its rating, since they usually rate them at 11.8 V are your car should be at least 13 V while running.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks. Could you please educate me further on crossovers (or lack of them) in that specific line up? Not exactly familiar with model names. What can I expect power wise at 13.9V form 40 and 100?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Mmmmmm old RF goodness. I used to have a ton of these amps, 40,100,200.. in dsm and ix line. The IX simply has a crossover card built in to it, otherwise the same as dsm. Power wise, on good electrical, expect ~40 percent over rated power, these were in the heyday of cheater amps. They are also regulated, so low voltage doesnt drop too much power, in return high voltage wont do much for you either

Edit: I remember birth sheets of my 200's doing over 700 watts [email protected], Take that with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I would go to Ampguts 

AmpGuts - Car Amplifier Guts


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are old school? I only count the Punch series prior to the HD lineup to be old school.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Built in 93-94 is 15-16 years old, that's old school to most.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

One of my friends is still running a Punch 150 that I purchased between 1989 and 1991 when the HDs were coming out. I had 6 at one time, so it is hard to remember exactly which one it is


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Something like this nd Punch 100, what is a realistic price one should pay for these and what kind of realistic output will they provide?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought that exact model off of ebay a year ago for $45.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just sold a punch 40 for $60.if that helps any?It was not in that good shape.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

I owned a few different ones of these until someone decided they wanted them more than I did.


----------

